# ذكااااااء محشش...



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2010)

*ذكااااااء محشش...*​ 
 مرة دخلوا محشش على ضااابط في الشرطة



قالوا له هذا الرجل قتل 26 راجل بسياااارته



الضاااابط لم يقتنع بالقصة  وسأل المحشش


قال له : كيف فتلت 26 شخص ؟



رد عليه المحشش بكل ادب وثقة بالنفس :اسمعني يا ضااابط ، أنت راجل فاهم ومتعلم وان شاء الله راح تفهم القصة ؟



انبسط الضااابط من رده وقال له : طيب قول لي ماذا فعلت ؟



رد عليه بنفس الثقة بالنفس : شوووف يا حضرة الضاااابط ، أناالان مسرع في خط سريع ، حلو الكلام ؟


قااال: حلو


قال : تخيل على الرصيف اللي على اليمين واحد جااااالس ، وعلى الرصيف اللي على يساري 25 شخص


قال : طيب


قال : وعلى يساااار الخط فيه قصر أفراااااح ، وال25 رشخص ذاهبين القصر ، اتضحت الصووورة..

الظابط..تمام






قال الضااابط : الان كلامك معقووول






قال المحشش : فجأة وانا ماشي باظت الفرامل ، والسيارة بتروح علي يا يمين يا يسار .



قال الضابط : أيوه



قال المحشش : يعني فيه خيارين ، يا ادهس الراجل اللي لوحده ، يا أدهس الخمسة والعشرين راجل الثانين ، صح والا أنا غلطان ؟



قااال الضابط : فعلا موووقف محرج .



قااال المحشش : طيب يا ضابط ، الان أنت راجل عااااقل وواعي ، واننوضعت لا قدر الله في مثل هذا الموقف ، ماذا ستفعل...

تصرفك ايه ؟



قاااال الضااابط : والله أنا ادهس الراجل اللي لوحده .


قااال المحشش : عين العقل ، أنا فكرت نفس تفكيرك وقلت ادهس الراجل اللي لوحده .



قاااال الضابط : طيب كيف قتلت الباااقين ؟



قاااال المحشش : خليك معي يا حضرة الضااابط لا تستعجل ، أنا قررت ادهس  الراجل اللي لوحدوه... ،



انما هرب  عند الخمسة وعشرين الثاانين فلحقت به...


...
الله... ذكي.؟؟؟ ماشاء الله عليه...

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


وانتوا يا اخواني انتبهوا
هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2010)

مرة بنت قالت لامها : هو السمك بياكل سردين؟      قالت ايوة
 قالت لها : ازاي بيفتح العلبة؟؟

واحد بيقول لامه الراجل ده بيبوس اختى ليه قالت اصله هيتجوزها قالها أُمال بابا هيتجوز الخدامه امتى؟


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين يا كليمو النكتة الاولى بتفكرنى بمحمد صبحى فى مسرحية الجوكر​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
جامده الله على ذكائه ههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس كليموووووووووووووو​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena

هههههههههههههههه

الشكر لتعليقك


----------



## رحيق (17 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ده عبقري​


----------



## النهيسى (17 فبراير 2010)

*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


رووووووووووووووووعه


جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا












​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى 
دى 
ميرسى لك كتير كليمو


----------



## Mason (17 فبراير 2010)

_ههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ثانكس _
_حلوووووووووووين_


----------



## *koki* (17 فبراير 2010)

جامدين اوى 
شكرا جزيلا لكم​


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2010)

احتراما لجو الحشيش بالموضوع 
قرات من النت 

:download:

رســـــــالة أم ( محششه ) الى ابنها في الغربه 
ابني العزيز:
أنا بخير هنا وأتمنى انك تكون بخير هناك 
اكتب هذه الرسالة ببطء لأني اعرف انك لا تستطيع القراءة بسرعة
أبوك قرأ في الجريدة أن أكثر الحوادث العرضية تقع على بعد 20 ميل من بيتنا لذلك
انتقلنا لبيت جديد يبعد عن بيتنا القديم الذي تعرفه 20 ميل ما اقدر أرسلك عنوان البيت الجديد عشان اللي اشترينا منه البيت اخذ عنوانه معه لا يريد أن يغيره 
ونحنا في الأسبوع الجاي راح نجيب عنوان بيتنا القديم لذلك عنوانا ما راح يتغير . . . . 
البيت الجديد حلو كثيييييييير وفيه غسالة في وسط الحمام على يمين 
المرحاض بس شكلها ما تشتغل كويس الأسبوع اللي راح حطيت فيها ثلاث قمصان وسحبت السلسلة وراحوا بنص الغسالة ولا لقيتهم بعدها . . . .
الجو في هالمنطقه كويس أمطرت مرتين الأسبوع الماضي المرة الأولى جلس المطر ثلاث أيام والمرة الثانية جلس المطر أربع أيام . . . .
عمتك تقول ما تقدر ترسل لك الجاكيت اللي طلبته عن طريق البريد لان وزنه ثقيل بسبب أزراره الحديدية لذلك قطعت الأزرار وحطتها في جيب الجاكيت . . . . . .
أبوك أشتغل شغله جديدة وتحت أيده 500 عامل يحصد الحشيش اللي ينبت في المقبرة . . . . .
أختك ولدت اليوم الصبح بس ما دري شنو جابت ولد ولا بنت لذلك ما دري أنت وش تصير خال أو خاله 
عمك خالد وقع في البير وكان فيه رجال حاولوا يسحبونه لكنه قاومهم بكل 
شجاعة وغرق . أحرقناه وجلس يحترق ثلاث أيام وما نشف لأنه رطب من الماء
أبو اعز أصدقائك يحتضر وطلب من صديقك سلمان انه يدفنه وسط البحر إذا مات. وراح يحفر قبر لأبوه وسط البحر وغرق ومات
تذكر يوم كنا نحشش سوى وقلتلي أمي أنا أحبك وقلتلك وقتها خلي علاقتنا صداقة بس ..... كانت أيام حلوة
خلاص ما فيه شي جديد وهذا كل اللي عندي
أمك.
ملاحظة: أنا كنت ناويه أرسلك فلوس بس ما تذكرت إلا بعد ما قفلت الرسالــة 
​


----------



## *koky_love* (18 فبراير 2010)

_هههههههه _

_متشكرين جدا يا كليمو_

_وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## *koky_love* (18 فبراير 2010)

_هههههههه _

_متشكرين جدا يا كليمو_​ 

_وربنا


















			[youtube][youtube][youtube][youtube][youtube][youtube][youtube][youtube][youtube][youtube
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

_


> > > > > ][/_youtube][/youtube][/youtube][/youtube][/youtube][/youtube][/youtube][/youtube][/youtube][/youtube]_


----------



## besm alslib (18 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بجد تحفه الراجل سابلو الرصيف كلو وهو لحقو هههههههههههه*

*شكرا كليمو النكت كتير حلوين *
​


----------



## نفرتاري (19 فبراير 2010)

* هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى
ميرسى يا كليمو
ربنات يفرح قلبك*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (19 فبراير 2010)

حلوين اوووووووووووووى


----------



## tonyturboman (19 فبراير 2010)

:12F616~137::t11:


----------



## مملكة الغابة (19 فبراير 2010)

الواحد نفسة فى ربع ذكاء هذا الشخص
 شكرا كليمو على النكت


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2010)

*مينا جريس

هههههههههههههههههه

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل
*


----------



## طحبوش (20 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههه حلوين جدا جدا جدا


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2010)

رحيق


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2010)

++meso++


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2010)

*ديدي


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل
*


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2010)

*كوكى لاق


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2010)

اسميشال


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

ولأضافتك المميزة


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2010)

**koki*
هههههههههههههه
الشكر لمرورك

الرب يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2010)

*كوكى لاف

تشكراااااات*


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2010)

أنا مرة حضرت في ام تي في اللبنانية برنامج للنكت وبحس فيه انو كل النكت بتحكي عن الحشاشين ...كان في حشاش وكذا الى آخره...
 دي العادة في لبنان ولا ايه ....
عندنا في سوريا بنكتوا على الحماصنة مع انو الحماصنة يتمتعوا بذكاء خارق ان ما كان اغلبهم اطباء في سوريا...
شحرورتي دمه شربات وموضوع مهضوم مثل صاحبه العسل


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2010)

*rain
هههههههههههههه
الشكر لمرورك

الرب يباركك*


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

صفحة 2 تعلق ولا تفتح بهذا الموضوع 

قرات بالنت 


:download:
​*سألوا محشش *​
​







​*ما التعريف الأكثر حقيقيةً للعولمةِ؟ *​


​*فقال: موت الأميرةِ ديانا* ​


​*و الدليل هو* ​


​*أميرة إنجليزية مع عشيق مصري *​


​*بحادث إصطدام في نفق فرنسي* ​


​*في سيارة ألمانية تعمل بمحرّك هولندي* ​


​*يقودها بلجيكي والذي كان مخمورا بالويسكي الإسكتلنديِ* ​


​*متبوعة مباشرةً مِن قِبل المصورين و الصحفيّين الإيطاليينِ* ​


​*على الدراجات البخاريةِ اليابانيةِ* ​


​*عولجوا مِن قِبل طبيبِ أمريكيِ، يَستعملُ أدويةَ برازيليةَ *​


​*هذا الخبر يُرسَلُ إليك مِن قِبل عربي *​


​*يَستعملُ تقنيةَ بيل جتس اليهودي *​


​*وأنت من المحتمل َتقْرأُ هذا على حاسوبِكَ *​


​*الذي يَستعملُ الرقائقَ الالكترونية التايوانيةَ *​


​*و شاشة كورية *​


​*جمّعَ مِن قِبل العُمّالِ البنغلاديشيينِ في مصنع سنغافوري* ​


​*ونَقلَ مِن قِبل سواقِ شاحنةِ باكستاني. *​

​


​​


----------



## جورج سمير @ (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على تعبك


----------



## kalimooo (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكوورة لأضافتك اسميشال 

اضافة حلووووووووووووووووة


----------



## kalimooo (24 فبراير 2010)

جورج سمير @

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

